# Wanted: Finance Manager/Financial Accountant/Management Accountant/Accounting Officer



## kieu (Apr 15, 2012)

I am an accounting and financial professional with over nine years experience gained with International Corporations looking after multiple countries. I pride myself on being a self-starter, team player and problem-solver with keen attention to detail and customer needs. A proven innovator, I have the ability to identify and implement improvements to business processes to streamline for success. My expertise includes financial analysis, international accounting standards, global tax systems, fixed asset management, payroll, receivable & payable reconciliation. I am studying towards CPA.

Looking forward full time job in Geelong or Melbourne CBD.


----------



## AlicaDavid (Mar 4, 2014)

hmm nice and keep up i really enjoy for article best of luck dear.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

any 60 pointer with ANZSCO 221111 accountant waiting for invitation in 189 queue?


----------

